# Added: Beretta Px4 and Glock 19



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Traded in some weapons my grandfather gave me that were sitting at home rusting. I traded 2x .22 Smith and Wesson Revolver Detective Specials, a unique Winchester .22 Rifle (Unknown Model), and a Remington 20 Gauge Shotgun Double Barrel.

Me and my brother thought we were going to get 300 dollars, instead we were offered 1000 bucks!!!!!

We were at sheels, and the selection was limited. We thought we were going to get a Sig P250 when we thought we were going to get 300 dollars, but now we didn't know what to get.

We thought about using it all to buy a Kimber Custom II in .45 for 800, but my brother suggested maybe instead we buy 2 pistols. My brother has always wanted a Glock 19, so it was easy for him to pick out a gun, I wanted a Sig P226 but too pricey so I settled on the Px4 Full Size in 9mm and boy was it a good pick....

We bought both of the firearms used, so I didn't even have to pay extra. We shot them immediatly afterwards and I was very impressed with the Px4's accuracy. The gun after close inspection looked brand new and all of the contents in the box were new, musta had a bitchy wife return LOL

The Px4 matches accuracy of my Glock 17, and I LOVE the decocker and saftey. The grip is much more comfortable, and after 200 rounds no fails. The routating barrel is also cool.

Glock 17, Glock 19, HK USP-C, and Beretta Px4 

Think thats enough guns for awhile


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Glock or Beretta, good choices and at least you know they will be reliable and give you no headaches.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, the only thing I noticed was the Beretta clip was very difficult to load, by the time you get to 13 rounds out of 17 it starts to get extremely difficult, i didnt ever put the full 17 in, Im hoping this just is because the "used" gun i got is probably new... the gun is flawless and I didn't see evidence that the gun had been fired much, many parts of the gun were still wrapped up


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Yeah, the only thing I noticed was the Beretta clip was very difficult to load, by the time you get to 13 rounds out of 17 it starts to get extremely difficult, i didnt ever put the full 17 in, Im hoping this just is because the "used" gun i got is probably new... the gun is flawless and I didn't see evidence that the gun had been fired much, many parts of the gun were still wrapped up


What that means is that you got magazines that have never been loaded. After a couple of times loading them they'll loosen up, or just load them and leave them sit a night or two.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thats what I figured

Also to any Px4 users wondering if this is normal, the clip when loaded into the pistol sometimes needs to be tapped alittle bit to make it click, seems like the slide release reacts to the magazine going into the gun and sometimes feels looser and I don't hear that click... Anybody know what I am talking about???


----------

